# Windows 8 Cant run ATI mobility radeon hd 5470 and First generation Intel HD graphic?



## sahandsolki

So I've installed Windows 8 Release Preview and I enjoy it so far. Though, I have a major problem. When I upgraded from Win764bit i noticed that my WoW FPS went from 60fps to 15. It seemed like I was only running on the integrated graphics card from my first gen i3 processor. It suddenly gave me a message that the current installed catalyst center is not compitable with the current graphics driver. So I installed the latest catalyst center for Win8 release preview, and my FPS went straight up! But then I noticed that i could't adjust my brightness. It was stuck on either 100, 50 or 0% depending on restarttimes and such (really weird) but the brightness was depending on the Intel graphics card. So I reinstalled it and the brightness was now fine again but... The ATI graphics wont work. What Is weird is that when I install a new driver, i have to choose the second monitor to see my screen as my main monitor is disabled (running on a laptop) instead of having my main laptop enabled. But, when my screen is extended right after the Intel install the ATI card and brightness work probably, but when i select 1 screen only it disables. In the device manager it says they both work probably, my in the task bar the catalyst client aint showing up. 

So basicly they cant both run on the same time and my main monitor is displayed as my second.

My computer spec: HP G62-a00 Notebook PC series -  HP G62-a37SO Notebook PC Product Specifications - c02286042 - HP Business Support Center


and a screenshot:


----------



## sahandsolki

shameless selfbump


----------



## Junior777

There is known issues with AMD Video cards. It is not a Windows issue but an issue with the AMD Drivers. They have to fix it.


----------



## andrepinto

Hello all, I have just installed windows 8 final (x64) and I faced the same problems using ATI Catalyst Drivers. I tested with the latest one 12.10 and the black screen rendered when playing hardware accelerated videos.
My computer is a Sony Vaio VPCEA390X with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 board, I got the oficial sony driver, unpacked and manually installed it. Now, I have Windows 8 installed with video acceleration and no more hassles! I have uploaded the drivers (x32 and x64) so that you can manually install it by using the device manager. Just unzip the files to a folder of your choice and do not select automatically find drivers, point manually to the folder and install the driver. Thats it!

Here is the drivers only download: ATI_Mobility_Radeon_HD_5470_Windows8_drivers.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - Andre Pinto


----------

